# STRUGGLING TO CONCEIVE BECAUSE OF YOYO DIETING - FEE PAID



## nosman (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I commission features for a weekly women's magazines and I'm working on a story about Claire Richards - who has recently revealed that she believes that she has been left infertile as a result of yoyo dieting. 

I'm looking to speak with women who are in a similar situation to Claire - trying to conceive but struggling after years of yoyo dieting. 

If this sounds like something you might like to take part in, please do let me know. The interview would be done over the phone, with one of our writers, and you would have approval of the words prior to publication. We will also pay a fee for your time.

If you'd like to find out more about the piece, do let me know by emailing me on [email protected]

Many thanks,
Nikki


----------

